# 2hrs & Microsoft tech couldn't fix App Store Error



## scorpio613 (Jan 20, 2015)

I was just on with a Microsoft tech. He took over my pc for over 2hrs & couldn't fix my App Store Error Code 0X8009604. He had me open a new Microsoft acct & same prob. I ran the troubleshooter & 2 things were checked green that they were fixed. Something about a Windows Update Error. I can't view it now because I'm on this "new" acct. He finally disconnected after the last restart he did so now I have no idea what to do. I guess I could live without using the store but my Dell desktop is only 4 months old & not only can I not use the app store but I'm also getting gray screens on both Firefox & Explorer on random websites. I take a lot of surveys & have for many years & never had a problem until the last month or so. One site says Page Not Found for EVERY link they send me, another says NoEndUser or something like that in the tab label, & other random sites say GIF IMAGE 1 X 1 Pixel in the tab label. I've searched for weeks on many different sites & I can't find anything that can help me. Also, when I'm on this new acct, my system is running very slow & when it asks for my password to allow something it tells me it's wrong which I know it's not. So I'd appreciate any help from anyone! Again, I have Dell desktop running Win 8.1.  Just tried accessing the survey site that was a gray screen lately, it works on this new microsoft acct. Can anyone please tell me what to look for to fix so it'll work on the other acct?? Thanks


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Scorpio613, welcome to the TSG Forums.... 

Q1. Firstly, do you have current backups of your personal Data files..? If not, then I suggest that you do that before you do anything else. Once you have a current backup of your Data files and have verified that the backup is good, then you can proceed to fix Windows.

Q2. Secondly, using the Windows utility (located in File History) have you recently created a System Image of your C: drive..?

If the answer to Q2 is "Yes" then follow the system prompts to refresh Windows using the System Image.

If the answer to Q2 is "No" then you will most probably have to revert your system to "Factory Setup" using the Dell Recovery Partition. Remember that you will lose all your Data files (that is why you need a verified backup) and that you will have to reinstall all your software - a real pain in the rear-end.

However, based on your post it is almost certain that you will have to reinstall Windows either from a System Image or from the Recovery partition. Any other option is probably just a waste of time.

*Note for the Future....*

When your system is singing along happily again, use the Windows utility to create a System Image. The Windows System Image utility does not image the MBR therefore you cannot create a bootable hard disk from this utility. If you want to create a bootable hard disk and if your system has a Seagate, Maxtor, Samsung or Western Digital hard disk then you can get a free copy of Acronis True Image from the disk manufacturer.

Hope this helps.

T.


----------



## scorpio613 (Jan 20, 2015)

Well pretty much everything I have downloaded, songs, etc is on an external HD. There are 3 or 4 programs I'd have to figure out how to bring over to the external so I can put it back on the system. I never made a system restore point or made a back up cd. I never did one before so I was hesitant to try which is stupid because now look where I am!! ugh Ok so if I go to Dell they can wipe my system & reinstall Win 8.1 for me? Also, when I get a "refreshed" system, will I have to make another user acct or can I use the ones I have now? I want to keep the new one because it's my email address I use all the time but I need my old acct because I have it linked to Bing.com & I have a lot of points to cash in from doing searches & stuff. Thank you again for all & any help. I really do appreciate it. Oh also, I read somewhere that Kaspersky was at fault for the gray screen. I can enable Windows Defender because of Kaspersky & I have yet to run Kaspersky in safe mode. Should I try that 1st or just do the reinstall? Thank!


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

In your post there are a few items that need to be replied to, so let me answer these one at a time....



> _Well pretty much everything I have downloaded, songs, etc is on an external HD. There are 3 or 4 programs I'd have to figure out how to bring over to the external so I can put it back on the system._


Good. If you have all your personal Data files on an external HDD then we don't have to worry about those. You cannot "bring over" programs from the external HDD, these will have to be reinstalled because the proper entries have to be made in the Windows Registry.


> _
> Ok so if I go to Dell they can wipe my system & reinstall Win 8.1 for me?_


You don't have to go to Dell. You can do this yourself. Even if your system is under warranty, it is a good learning experience to do these things for yourself. All Dell computers are delivered with a Recovery Partition. Get the User Guide for your system or download one from Dell and follow the instructions as to how to recover the system. Dell often do things "a little differently" from everyone else, so when working with a Dell machine it is always advisable to follow the User Guide.



> _Also, when I get a "refreshed" system, will I have to make another user acct or can I use the ones I have now? I want to keep the new one because it's my email address I use all the time but I need my old acct because I have it linked to Bing.com & I have a lot of points to cash in from doing searches & stuff_


It depends on what type of Account(s) you have. If you have a Microsoft Account (e.g. an Outlook.com Account) and if you use that Account to Login, then that is fine, you simply use it again. If you have a Local Account then all the associated settings will be lost and you will need to start again from the beginning.



> _I read somewhere that Kaspersky was at fault for the gray screen. I can enable Windows Defender because of Kaspersky & I have yet to run Kaspersky in safe mode. Should I try that 1st or just do the reinstall?_


In my opinion the need for a 3rd-party Antivirus product is not really necessary in W8.1. If you ensure that updates are installed regularly then I believe (and I have run tests on this for a long time) that Windows Defender; Windows Firewall; Internet Explorer with SmartScreen and a good measure of "common sense" is all you need to stay safe. I also recommend Malwarebytes Premium (which is NOT an AV product), because MBAM works differently to Windows Defender and the two products working together provide a strong line of defence.

T.


----------



## scorpio613 (Jan 20, 2015)

Thank you SO much for all your help. I'll have to check the software I downloaded to redownload. When I got the pc the guy told me there'd be burning software. I don't know what is the best & fastest one so I downloaded 2 or 3. I have no way of burning any cd's or dvds. I really want to back up my Three's Company seasons. I don't know what I'd do if something happened to those lol. And as far as the Microsoft acct....after wiping the system I should probably just use the original outlook I registered the pc to? Microsoft doesn't send anything to the registered email do they? If they do I'll just have to make it a point to start checking that so I can keep that acct. And again thank you very much for everything!


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Scorpio613, if you have resolved your issue could you please mark this Thread as "Solved". 

If you have not as yet resolved the issue then could you provide some feedback as to what the situation is.

T.


----------



## scorpio613 (Jan 20, 2015)

I have not resolved this. Last night I put it in safe mode, ran Kaspersky & "No Threats". I also did the refresh the computer I think it was. Didn't work. Took almost 2hrs & it said nothing was changed & a pop up box came up saying to put in a disk. There was a dvd in the tray but still said that. I don't remember what it said on the top of the box. After all that I'm still getting the gray screen on some websites & my biggest disappointment yesterday was...I was trying to order concert tix. I clicked to order & I believe it went to paypal. As soon as it got there it said something about safe pymt mode or whatever Kaspersky calls Safe Banking. It also told me I had to turn off cookies. The screen froze, couldn't go back or fwd & ended up losing the tickets. I was SO upset yesterday after the tix, the safe mode scan, & tryin to refresh the pc. Then again the gray screen came back. My next step was to go to the Dell website & just wipe the system because nothing I do seems to fix anything. Thank u again for your help.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Don't feel bad about it..... it is all part of the learning curve. There was a time when we all knew nothing about computers and most of us (probably all of us) have learnt in the school of hard-knocks... 

OK, so when you have got your system up-and-running again, you may contact me if you wish and I will give you some guidelines as to how you can safeguard your System, your Data...... and your Sanity ...... from future meltdowns.

T.


----------



## scorpio613 (Jan 20, 2015)

Lol. Thanks! I mean I'm not a complete idiot. I can usually figure stuff out weather I find it myself, search for it or youtube it but I have NO friggin clue what's been going on with this system. Now, should I "mark solved" this thread & then when I have another 3hrs to myself & wipe the system recontact you? I really want to either cry or pull an "Office Space" move & take my bat to the desktop in the yard. Again, thanks for your help & especially your patience!!


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

I think you were scammed. Microsoft doesn't provide tech support unless you buy a full OS license and pay a hefty fee. This is a common scam. You should probably reinstall Windows to make sure the scammers don't have access to your computer.


----------



## scorpio613 (Jan 20, 2015)

Well I initially tweeted the Microsoft twitter acct & they sent me a few things to try then gave me a link. Can I reinstall windows from the Dell website? I don't have a disk for it.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

> TonyB25 wrote : ....._ I think you were scammed._ .....


Tony, why do you think that..? My understanding was that Scorpio613 contacted Microsoft. The "Microsoft" scam typically occurs when a Microsoft impersonator contacts a gullible User and gains access to their computer. If Scorpio613 contacted MS how is that a scam..?

If contacting Microsoft can result in a scam then we all need to know the sequence of events so that we can advise our clients accordingly.

T.


----------



## scorpio613 (Jan 20, 2015)

Now I'm worried. Not that I have super important stuff on here but still. I did tweet @Microsofthelps & @Microsoft which are both verified users on Twitter. I actually contacted them a bunch of times the past few months. They gave me some things to try seeing I get an error in the Win App store & then they gave me a link. I clicked the link & it looked like it was Microsoft. There were 2 people on the left side of the screen to pick from to chat with for help. I was connected with Manuel P. Here's a copy of the Tweet they sent me. I clicked the link there that they gave me. I hope it can be accessed & someone can tell me if it's legit. Again I thank you all for all & any help. If I should wipe my system please tell me how to do that since the pc I bought in Sept didn't come with a disk. Thanks!!

*Microsoft Support* ‏@*MicrosoftHelps*  Jan 20 @*scorpio613* To investigate this matter further, let's get a one-on-one technical support chat session going here hxxp://t.co/JZwitAcuUF"]hxxp://helps.ms/vyVWdb


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

The last link that you provided in your post - helps.ms/vyVWdb - actually resolves to //t.co/JZwit/AcuUF *DON'T CLICK ON THIS!!!
*
Before clicking on any link you should always place your Mouse over the link to see the actual link destination. If you are uncertain then you can run a check on the link using the free Securi SiteCheck Service which is available here: -

http://sitecheck.sucuri.net/

What you actually clicked on is very high risk which you can verify here: -

http://sitecheck.sucuri.net/results/t.co/jzwit/acuuf

So it seems that Tony is correct. In all probability you have been scammed.

*But how did you get from a validated and verified Microsoft Twitter Account to a known Malware site... we need to know that.*

T.


----------



## scorpio613 (Jan 20, 2015)

I tweeted @Microsoft & @microsofthelps a few times because of the Windows App store giving me the same error that no matter what I do it would not be fixed. They gave me a few things to try & nothing worked so the last time I told them that they sent me that message. All correspondences were through the Twitter account that's why I assumed it was legit. This ticks me off because like I said that was sent from their verified Twitter acct. At least that's what I thought. It has the little blue check next to their name. UGH this blows!! So now do I have to wipe my system & reinstall Windows? If so, how can I do that without a disk?


----------



## scorpio613 (Jan 20, 2015)

Soooo I just checked my "C" drive & they definitely hacked my system. My 1TB HD is almost full & I have no clue how to fix whatever this POS did. Can someone PLEASE help me out in what I should do. Please. I have NO problem wiping the hard drive but I don't have a Windows 8.1 disk to reformat it. SO frustrated right now I wanna cry!!


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

The way that Microsoft delivered and verified the validity of the OS changed with W8.

The Product Key is now part of the BIOS, which means that for W8 and W8.1 you do not need to be supplied with media at the time of purchase. If a customer needs to reinstall the OS and if there is no Recovery Partition or if the HDD has gone bad then the customer can download an ISO of the OS from Microsoft and burn that ISO to a CD. This is a free service and is perfectly legal.

An important note is that the Product Key in the BIOS is directly linked to the OS version. Therefore for customers who purchased machines with W8 installed and then consequently upgraded to W8.1, those customers need to download and install W8 and then upgrade to W8.1.

My advice is to use a friend's computer to download and create the media. There is no way of telling what Malware is on your computer and that Malware may transfer itself when you create the media - then you will be exactly where you are now.

You can download the media at the link below.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/create-reset-refresh-media

T.


----------



## scorpio613 (Jan 20, 2015)

My mom bought her Windows 8.1 pc a few weeks before I did. i can run next door & get a copy of the OS from her computer. I can't thank you all enough for your help. I'll post again tomorrow or Tuesday when I get a chance to take care of this issue. Again, thank you SO much for helping me!!


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Don't forget to Format your HDD first. That is the ONLY way that you can be reasonably certain that you have eliminated the Malware.

If you wanted to do a low-level Format then the link below might be helpful. I haven't used this software, so I cannot recommend it, but it seems to be popular and it gets very good reviews.

http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Hard-Disk-Utils/HDD-Low-Level-Format-Tool.shtml

T.


----------



## scorpio613 (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm very sorry to keep asking ?s & being a pain but I don't wanna screw anything up more than what I already did. So, I click on this moat recent link & format my system 1st then I put the Win disk I'm gonna make in & run it? TY again & very sorry for being a pain but I really wanna cry I'm SO frustrated. Between this & fixing the vacuum lines in my truck idk what to do anymore.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Never be sorry to keep asking..... it is the way we all learn. .. 

There are two ways that you can do this...

*1. Use the existing hard disk (I would NOT do this)*

In this option you boot from the ISO and then simply follow the on-screen instructions. I have not had reason to use this ISO so I am uncertain of the exact sequence of events but I would assume (based on past ISO editions) that a format of the disk or the boot partition (depends how you have setup the hard disk) will be part of the sequence. This will typically be what is known as a Quick Format - which actually does not do much.
*
2. Use another hard disk (Recommended)*

If this was my personal computer then I would remove the compromised disk from the computer. I would then install a previously formatted and clean spare disk into the computer (if I did not have a spare disk I would order one from Amazon for around US$25).

Once I had installed Windows on the spare (or new) disk I would download and install a low-level formatting tool (or use Windows format), connect the compromised disk to the computer using a SATA to USB cable and then low-level format the compromised disk.

I would then remove the spare (or new) disk from the computer, reinstall the original disk (which is now as good as new) and reinstall Windows from the ISO. You then need to ensure that all updates are downloaded and installed and then setup Windows Firewall, Windows Defender and perhaps a free malware detection program, such as Malwarebytes. You are now good to go.

You will also now have a spare disk with a fresh install of Windows. You can then use this disk to create an image of the boot partition. If you have a Seagate, Maxtor, Samsung or Western Digital disk you can obtain a free copy of Acronis True Image from the disk manufacturer.

T.


----------



## scorpio613 (Jan 20, 2015)

I think I'm going to have the IT guy at work do this for me. I know I'm capable of doing it but honestly I have the absolute worst luck with ANY electronic device that touches my hands. I owned my smartphone for literally 1 day & found out there's a problem with the headphone jack! I have NO luck. SO, needless to say, we're getting a blizzard today & I work at school soooo hopefully by friday I'll have this done. Can I keep it open until it's all set? In case he can't do it & I end up taking the plunge I'd really appreciate & do appreciate the support & help. Hopefully by Friday I'll have this all taken care of & as soon as I do I'll post an update. So thank you again & if I run into a problem I'll be sure to let you know. Thanks again!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Re this



> My mom bought her Windows 8.1 pc a few weeks before I did


and get a copy of the OS from her computer
I am not sure what you mean to do, but if she has the installation disc - which is unlikely - it will only work if its the same
Windows version as yours eg Windows 8.1 professional and the same bit eg 64 bit

If she does not have the installation DVD - and you mean that you intend to copy her Windows folder. or indeed make a complete image - neither will work.

You cannot COPY the OS from one computer to install on another -

What you can do is to make the installation media mentioned in post 17

However perhaps as you mentioned - the IT guy is your better option if you are unsure of your capabilities.

Additionally when you have it working and if you decide to do so, have created the system image, as my colleague has mentioned. That System Image cannot boot the computer, but included with Windows 8 is the Recovery Drive which can boot the computer - you make that as on my screenshot, and from there you can them if it was ever necessary recover from the image - which is NOT on the recovery drive, but stored on an external drive, already connected when you boot from the recovery drive.

* If you have NOT progressed to format and still have the computer with you please reply and I MAY be able to help you further.. *
*The first matter we need to try and examine is what has taken up the space on the hard drive*


----------



## scorpio613 (Jan 20, 2015)

From this statment - My advice is to use a friend's computer to download and create the media. There is no way of telling what Malware is on your computer and that Malware may transfer itself when you create the media - then you will be exactly where you are now.
I assumed I had to use my mom's pc to make a copy of the Win 8.1 OS. I did that the other day. Today when I logged on my system I noticed that the hard drive is slowing adding more crap. I have NO idea where all these files are that are taking up almost the entire TB hard drive. I have EVERYTHING on an external so there should be literally nothing on the actual HD. I work at a school & with the blizzard we've been off everyday this week so far. I'm hoping to see our IT guy this week BUT more snow is coming tomorrow night so I probably won't see him till next week. IF there's a way for you to help me I'd love to fix this asap. I'll even give you remote access like I did to that hacker jerk but at least I know you're going to actually help me fix this disaster. I'm really sorry for asking & saying the same stuff but when it comes to stuff like this, I'm afraid to ruin things. If it's possible to give you access to my system I'll do that if you're willing to. I'm free anytime after 3pm today.


----------



## scorpio613 (Jan 20, 2015)

Sorry, just saw you're in the UK. I believe you're 5hrs ahead of me. So IF you're free to help me or I should say, if you're willing to "take over" my pc & help me later tonight I'm free anytime from 8pm on your time. Also, what happens if the HD fills before I get to fix this? Will I be able to do anything? I tried searching for these files but I have NO idea where they're stored. Thanks again for everyone's help.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi Scorpio.... you are getting there... trust me this "disaster" is teaching you plenty...

You wrote in your last Post... ".... _I assumed I had to use my mom's pc to make a copy of the Win 8.1 OS_..... ". Well no, not a "copy". If you refer back to Post #17 (as my colleague Macboatmaster suggested), then you will see that I wrote as follows... ".... _My advice is to use a friend's computer to download and create the media_ ...." .... and in this context "media" means the ISO as described earlier in that same Post.

Perhaps someone else will "take over" your computer, but I won't do that. The reason that I won't do that is that you will learn nothing by someone else doing it. You know the old saying about "... give a man a fish ... " well this is a case of "...teaching a man to fish ...".

Your Data is safe and that is the most important thing - and I compliment you for that. Every day I have to deal with people who have not backed-up their Data, and it is extremely frustrating and annoying.

Just continue asking questions and you will eventually get on top of this thing... :up:

T.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Unfortunately NO one on this site is going to do this



> Perhaps someone else will "take over" your computer, but I won't do that. The reason that I won't do that is that you will learn nothing by someone else doing it. You know the old saying about "... give a man a fish ... " well this is a case of "...teaching a man to fish ...".


as one of the site rules is

For the safety of our members, we must require* that all technical support take place in the forums.* This offers the opportunity for peer-review with the hope that bad advice can be corrected. Having problems and solutions publicly visible may also help someone in the future who is experiencing the same issue. As a result, we do not allow assistance to be given via email or Private Message. Due to the risks involved, *we also do not allow live remote control of computers by our volunteers*. If you're looking for live support, there are other (paid) sites that provide that service.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

scorpio613

Run this and copy and copy and paste to your reply the info in the white box please

http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe


----------



## scorpio613 (Jan 20, 2015)

As far as backing up everything I learned that the hard way 4/5yrs ago. I had to wipe my system twice & lost over 2000 songs. I cried for a minute then I sucked it up & started getting them all back. So now I have everything important to me on 2 external hard drives. That's why I have no problem wiping this system BUT I have a really hard time understanding ISOs. I get what they are but what I'm apparently not understanding is how & where to get a recovery disk for MY pc. I did go on my mom's pc & clicked the link you gave me to make the ISO of the OS. It asked me a few ?s of which I answered according to MY pc specs & made the disk. I understood the instrustions as IF I was to do that on my pc & ran the recovery disk it would still be corrupt because the hacker jerk has my Product ID. I think. So thus why I made the recovery disk on my mom's pc & was planning on asking the IT guy at work for help because I don't have that cable to connect drives. & YES I totally get doing things yourself, I'm all about that, I fixed my truck MANY times on my own but I also need to see things to understand them. That's why I watch a ton of youtube video's to know exactly what to do in most cases. So now do I have to make the Windows 8.1 disk from my pc or is the one I made off my mom's going to be ok?


----------



## scorpio613 (Jan 20, 2015)

ech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-4150 CPU @ 3.50GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 8109 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4400, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 941353 MB, Free - 18484 MB; G: Total - 953364 MB, Free - 229563 MB; J: Total - 500 MB, Free - 474 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 088DT1
Antivirus: Kaspersky Internet Security, Disabled


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

scorpio613, I've edited your post #16 for language. Please remember this is a family oriented forum.

thanks, 

v


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Run disk cleanup please on C drive
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/...nup#delete-files-using-disk-cleanup=windows-8

run both options the cleanup and then the cleanup system files
On both options - check all boxes

Do NOT proceed please to option 6

After it has run REBOOT please and send me the sys info paste again


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Tabvla said:


> The last link that you provided in your post - helps.ms/vyVWdb - actually resolves to //t.co/JZwit/AcuUF *DON'T CLICK ON THIS!!!
> *
> Before clicking on any link you should always place your Mouse over the link to see the actual link destination. If you are uncertain then you can run a check on the link using the free Securi SiteCheck Service which is available here: -
> 
> ...


Sorry to disagree but you are giving totally wrong information here
The links are perfectly safe and are short links that are used by twitter. They end up on the official Microsoft support site
The securi report is misleading to say the least and the only blacklist, if you had actually bothered to look at it, is from phishtank and is a false detection

Well the actual phishtank report that is to a totally different twitter short url link is a genuine detection, but you have just misread or misinterpreted twitter short url

I have no idea why securi have suddenly decided that all t,co short links should be treated as proof that all t.co links are automatically detected by phishtank

It is fine to be a bit paranoid on the net and to be cautious, but please get your facts straight before advising others


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

please read https://support.twitter.com/entries/109623-about-twitter-s-link-service-http-t-co#
which explains about t.co


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I seriously doubt that you were hacked and see no reason to change out the hard drive even if you were infected. It's possible there was previous infection that is causing the problems or something else.

Microsofthelps is the legitimate customer support site for Microsoft on Twitter.

See this thread for the reason for the different URL when clicking on the link the tech sent you in a tweet:

http://forums.techguy.org/general-security/1142018-microsoft-help-results-scam.html

If you have a recovery partition then just do a reset using that which will be destructive so be sure everything important is backed up. Otherwise, follow Macboatmaster's instructions if you want to troubleshoot further before taking that route.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I hadn't seen Derek's posts before posting but that's exactly what I said in the other thread that I linked to.


----------



## scorpio613 (Jan 20, 2015)

VERY shortly after my last post I had a pop from Dell saying my HD is almost full. I still have the box up where it gave me some options. I ran the cleanup on the Dell pop up. There's still only 18GB left to my 1TB hard drive. It was a day or so after Microsoft had access to my pc that my HD was almost completely filled. The only problem I know I had for a while was that I get an Error trying to download apps from the app store. I noticed if I turned off Kaspersky I stopped getting gray screens on some websites & was able to access others. I am however still having an issue with one survey site. Now I don't want to hear how these survey sites are corrupt or whatever because I've doing them for over 6yrs now & NEVER had an issue with them. So I really don't know what else to do here.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Kaspersky has been reported as causing some problems on Windows 8.1
These normally come to light after Windows updates

The usual solution has been to uninstall and then reinstall Kapersky - in fact that procedure has been recommended by Kapersky

re this


> Now I don't want to hear how these survey sites are corrupt or whatever because I've doing them for over 6yrs now & NEVER had an issue with them


I do not think you can with respect take that stance, it very much depends on the sites and what you are required to complete and what details you are required to provide
Because they HAVE been OK does not mean they are SAFE.

I have no idea what the cleanup on the dell popup is but please run the cleanup I suggested as a starting point


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Just for kicks and grins:

Start > run > %temp% > enter

This will open up a windows explorer screen. Click in the right-most panel, hit ctrl-a to select all, and hit delete. Post back the disk space afterwards, please.

Also, as Im late to this party (and on a tablet, so apologies for not reading the entire thread), has anyone mentioned clearing restore points yet?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It is fair to say that - NOTHING by way of troubleshooting the issue has been tried up to date apart from the latter few posts of the topic


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

(rolls up sleeves)

Well, Cap, better late than never eh? 

Im mobile currently, anychance you can post the short speech for clearing the restore points? And howdy Macboatmaster.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Scorpio613


Please do as I asked in post 38 - using the guide I sent originally in post 32


Then we will hopefully make further progress.


----------



## scorpio613 (Jan 20, 2015)

I did the %temp% thing & still 18GB left to the HD. I have tried running Kaspersky scan in Safe Mode. It never finds anything.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please do as I asked and run the disk cleanup in both the normal run and the system files run.


----------



## scorpio613 (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm running it now. This disk cleanup is where Dell took me when I clicked from the Dell pop up. I just ran it again & deleted the temp files it had checked off.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

HAVE you please followed the link in my post 32 and RUN the cleanup system files 
If not please do so
Check all boxes and post back when you have done that please


----------



## scorpio613 (Jan 20, 2015)

I believe that's what I just did.......I went to ADMIN TOOLS, clicked on DISK CLEANUP, a box popped up which had the C drive in it & I clicked OK. It took about 3-5 minutes to complete then it asked if I wanted to delete the temp files it had checked off. I did...then it went away...


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It is difficult to decide if you have done what I wanted you to
when you open disk cleanup and run it - on the window that then opens there is a button
Clean up system files
it is that - that you then click on.

As explained in the link I sent = post 32 please open it and have a look


In the Disk Clean-up dialogue box, tap or click Clean up system files.







You might be asked for an admin password or to confirm your choice.
In the Drives list, choose the drive that you want to clean, then tap or click OK.
In the Disk Clean-up dialogue box, tick the checkboxes for the file types you want to delete, tap or click OK, then tap or click Delete files.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

scorpio....if you have any questions about those instructions, just cancel out and ask here. You shouldnt have any issues, as he laid it out pretty clear, but if so dont hesitate to ask.

Also, let us know how much disk space is left.

Thanks, 

v


----------



## scorpio613 (Jan 20, 2015)

What I did was...I clicked the link you put in #32 I believe it was..a tab came up telling me to go to Control Panel then Admin Tools then click Disk Cleanup. I did all that & a box popped up with an arrow for a drop down to pick a drive. C was already in the drop down. So clicked OK & it ran for a while. After it was done there was a Temp Folder checked & it asked if I wanted to delete them. I clicked yes & I assume they were deleted because it took a few seconds before the entire box disappeared. After all that I still show have only 18Gb left to the C drive.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

This is not difficult

I posted back on 32

Run disk cleanup please on C drive
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/w...anup=windows-8

run both options the cleanup and then the cleanup system files
On both options - check all boxes

Do NOT proceed please to option 6

After it has run REBOOT please and send me the sys info paste again

DO YOU PLEASE - have the button clean up system files
it is below the white section where you check which files you wish to be cleaned up

and you click that button.

Please see my screenshot


----------



## scorpio613 (Jan 20, 2015)

I AM doing all these steps....I did it for a third time just now & I have 17.4GB of free space. YES I did BOTH of the things listed in that link. I followed the steps to delete file & system files. I clicked the button you posted. I took screenshots of almost every step I did but for some reason when I click to add a pic it asks me for the URL to my image instead of letting me get it from my screenshots.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Go Control Panel, System and click system protection in left pane
on the system protection window
select the OS drive C and then click the Configure button 
what please is the max usage set to


----------



## scorpio613 (Jan 20, 2015)

Max usage is at the very beginning. It says 1% (10GB) above it, Current Usage is 4.99GB


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

No worries. Have you cleared the temp file as I asked? We've still got a few more tools.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

to take a screenshot you press the print screen key
you then open paint and click paste
if you wish to select only part of the image you click select on the top bar and drag the mouse around the part you want
you then click copy on the top bar of Paint and then file and new
not saving the original you then click paste again
you then click file and save as selecting jpeg as the default Bitmap is too large
save it to desktop
on reply here click go advanced and manage attachments
browse to the saved jpeg and then click upload

when it appears on that window and you then post it will be on your reply

Now please go back to the disk cleanup - on the cleanup system files
what was the total amount of drive space that would be cleaned

Cleanup system files cleans all windows update logs and also cleans any updates that are now no longer needed - having been later replaced by other updates - those entries appear in the cleanup - as -* windows update files. It also cleans up many system files.*

*A reboot is necessary before the gained space shows*

I have NEVER seen it not achieve more space but you say you now have less than before.

Is there any chance you have a backup of some sort configured to your C drive.
You cannot configure Windows provided backups to your C drive but you can do so with third party tools.


----------



## scorpio613 (Jan 20, 2015)

Valis - Yes....When both of the disk cleanup scans ran the temp folder was one of the things that was checked. Again, I ran both of those scans 3Xs & yes, I restarted the system. I actually shut it down the last time & waited a minute or two before turning it back on. As far as "losing" space...I don't think running the scan had anything to do with it because I've been VERY SLOWLY losing more n more disk space as the week went on


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

open task manager
that is right click the white microsoft flag left of taskbar
click Task Manager
when it opens it will open on the processes tab
what please is shown on 
apps
and then
background processes


look across at the disk column and see what if anything is shown as active on that column
If you click the disk column heading it will sort them according to use


Also please check on the other question in my post 56 - very early on in the topic it was suggested that you backup all your data - is there ANY chance you have with all the pressure you have been under set backup to your C drive


----------



## scorpio613 (Jan 20, 2015)

4 Apps are listed - Dell System Detect, Firefox, Task Manager, & Windows Explorer (3)
There are 68 Background Processes Is there a particular 1 I'm looking for?


----------



## scorpio613 (Jan 20, 2015)

Oh also.......just happened to look & now C is down to 16.8Gb


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

*68 background processes* - cannot be right there is something running that should not be

Go back and scroll through the list - 20 or so is the average number

if you see anything related to backup or anything jumps out of the page at you as suspicious select it and end task

then post details of it


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

In view of the ever decreasing free space after checking if there was anything obvious in background processes
do this please ASAP

CLEAN BOOT it and then run task manager again - comparing the massive list of background processes

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929135/en-gb


----------



## scorpio613 (Jan 20, 2015)

Ok, I'll do the Clean Boot now I just wanted to let you know...I haven't done a single thing since I gave you that info...there is now 70 Background Processes running and I have gone through the list, but I'm really not sure which ones wouldn't belong there. Things like that is where I get nervous about stopping or deleting stuff. I've gotten rid of important stuff on much older pcs that I shouldn't have so that's why I'm very hesitant. Ok, give me a few & I'll try this clean boot & let you know the result.


----------



## scorpio613 (Jan 20, 2015)

should I shut off my internet connection before I do this??


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You do not need to
just close all windows and apps and go from there
It is all explained with images on the link


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Just out of curiousity, have you done the %temp% thing yet?

thanks,

v


----------



## scorpio613 (Jan 20, 2015)

I posted a while ago I did the %temp% thing. I honestly can't remember what happened when I did it. OK Soooo I did the Clean Boot & I opened Task Mngr as soon as I was able to...the number of Background Processes fluctuated from 20 to 25ish then I opened Firefox & fluctuated to 35ish but now it's back down to 26 right now. I took 3 or 4 screenshots of the 70 that were there just before I did the Clean Boot. I tried to compare the list but I'm not very familiar with Win 8 so I don't know how to make the screenshot be side by side with the task mngr. When I open the screenshot it opens in photos & I'm not sure how to show it side by side.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Can you download and run windirstat from https://windirstat.info/download.html please, and paste back the results?

thanks,

v


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Im about to call it for the evening, but am fairly certain if you have issues about the install, someone will be around. Again, dont hesitate to ask.


----------



## scorpio613 (Jan 20, 2015)

Sure....In the meantime, I know this is a tad nuts but, I took pics of the screenshots with my phone & am comparing them to what's running now. I didn't get very far BUT I did notice something that doesn't seem to belong it's Andrea filters APO access service (64bit) again, I didn't get very far but this kinda stuck out to me. & TY V I appreciate everything you & everyone else is doing to help me. I'll install & run windirstat now


----------



## scorpio613 (Jan 20, 2015)

I really hope this screenshot gets uploaded. If so, here's the results from the Windirstat run. There's more to the page. Not sure if you needed to see the entire list. If so I'll post a screenshot of the rest.


----------



## KomputerKid (Dec 25, 2014)

Andrea filters APO access service is just a noise canceling service for microphones. I don't think it's suppose to show up as a running service unless the mic is being used. It is also used by malware.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Well, that was easy. This is a Kaspersky error. I would uninstall and swap AV's personally. How long has this been installed again?

Again,apologies if these have been asked before....as I said, late to the party. But yeah, i would dump Kaspersky.


----------



## KomputerKid (Dec 25, 2014)

Something is wrong there, I believe that's a rogue. Kapersky wouldn't take that much disk space and keep using more.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

We'll see. Malcolm twigged to it and he has a great nose for these things.


----------



## scorpio613 (Jan 20, 2015)

See I knew it was Kaspersky but SO many people said OH NO Kaspersky's soooo awesome, hackers made the program!! Well, now I see that!! I honestly don't remember when I started getting the Windows App store error but a few of my survey sites wouldn't load unless I shut off kaspersky & I'd get gray screens from some websites until I shut off Kaspersky but I don't understand how all the sudden my hard drive is almost completely full? I put Kaspersky on Dec 3rd maybe. I got it for free on Black Friday from Staples. It was on sale for $45 then a $45 mail in rebate. I was very hesitant to get it but like I said MANY people said it was soooo awesome. If I take it off my system completely do I need to get another antivirus software or will Windows Defender be enough?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

expand the entry Kapersky Lab in Windirstat and see if you have masses of log files


----------



## scorpio613 (Jan 20, 2015)

I did notice A CRUISE SHIP LOAD of files under the <files> folder under Kaspersky. It says there's 572 files, 840.8GB & 99.8% under percentage. So now if I uninstall Kaspersky which obviously I'm going to have to. Will Windows Defender be enough to "protect" my pc? Again, I thank you all for helping me & being patient with me.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am staying up specially for you - are they LOG files do they have the file extension
.log


----------



## scorpio613 (Jan 20, 2015)

And I GREATLY thank you for this!! I really do. Yes, they all have .log but after .log they have .enc1


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have to go it is 0320 in UK

This is the cause
http://support.kaspersky.co.uk/9083

I appreciate it is 8.1 and the link refers to 7 but the same holds good

As I said many problems with Kapersky

Luckily you got your money back for it.

Close all windows

disable kapersky

go control panel
programs and features

uninstall

reboot

then run this
http://support.kaspersky.com/common/service.aspx?el=1464#block1

REBOOT

check windows defender enabled - update it and you should be good until I or my good colleague Valis return.

I advise that you also get rid of that Tune Up Software wherever that is from.

I will not be back until 1900 UK time

After the uninstall of Kapersky if it has not deleted those logs files - you can safely do so


----------



## scorpio613 (Jan 20, 2015)

Thank you!! I will do that right now!! Have a great day & I'm very sorry to keep you up with something that was really simple in the end. Thank you!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Really simple -

Well that is a matter of opinion

My good colleague Valis found most of it for you

*Goodnight or should I say morning*


----------



## scorpio613 (Jan 20, 2015)

Got rid of Kaspersky & my HD is now down to 858GB FREE of 919GB!!! Sooooo happy!! Thank you again for everything! AND I am now able to download apps from the Windows App Store without getting the 0X80096004 Error!! Thank you thank you thank you!!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Macboatmaster.....I've known you long enough to trust your instincts as well as mine. 

As I said, lets roll up the sleeves, eh? 

scorpio, glad its sorted. Please make sure you have Windows Defender running (unless you already have another AV app installed).

thanks,

v


----------



## scorpio613 (Jan 20, 2015)

I will run Defender as I was before the chaos started. I thank you all so very much!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

No worries, sorta what we are here for. Lord knows it isnt to stand around and look good. 

Be sure to post back in a few days with your latest disk space to confirm the resolution.

thanks,

v


----------



## scorpio613 (Jan 20, 2015)

Lol. I will, thanks again!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Pleased we managed to sort it for you
Windows Defender will be Ok for you
It is an enhanced version of MSE that was on 7
If I were you I would install the FREE malwarebytes, that is not active protection its is a scan on demand.
Its manner of scanning is different to Defender and it is ideal to use as a confirmatory scan for Defender.

If you do go down that route make sure that you install the free version and opt out of the offer of the trial of the premium version. Even although you click the download on the free version you still have to opt out of the 30 day trial of the Paid for version

Here is the download
https://www.malwarebytes.org/products/

It will when you have it installed, most likely tell you that updates are necessary. 
Only a quick scan is necessary as indeed with Defender

A full scan is only required if either of them find anything on the quick scan

Finally - do not forget to find out what that Tune Up Software is - if it is part of what is left from AVG and that is what came with the computer as the free trial antivirus you need to uninstall it

Any such programs are frequently the kiss of death to windows 8/8.1.

If you did have AVG on the computer and have only uninstalled it using programs and features then you should complete the uninstall using the AVG uninstall tool
http://www.avg.com/gb-en/utilities


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

dvk01 said:


> Sorry to disagree but you are giving totally wrong information here
> The links are perfectly safe and are short links that are used by twitter. They end up on the official Microsoft support site
> The securi report is misleading to say the least and the only blacklist, if you had actually bothered to look at it, is from phishtank and is a false detection
> 
> ...


Derek, thanks for your explanation. Since my post, Cookiegal has explained to me how this works. And I agree I have misunderstood this in the past..... but thanks to the two of you, I now have a much better understanding of the process. As for "...getting facts straight...", of course you are correct. In this case I honestly believed that my understanding was correct, so this was a genuine mistake, based on incorrect and incomplete knowledge. Fortunately no harm done, and I suppose that is one of the ways that we all learn.

On the positive side, I am certain that I was not alone in misunderstanding how this process works, so hopefully this has been a learning opportunity for others as well as myself.

T.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Good job Mac and everyone involved. Kaspersky is a great anti-virus program BUT it has been known to be resource heavy and problematic on certain systems possibly due to conflicts with other software or a variety of other reasons.


----------



## scorpio613 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hey Mac, I never had AVG on this pc & I have no idea what the Tuner Software is. I searched for it & have no clue where it is, what it is & how it got there. So disappointed in Kaspersky. It is something I should keep searching for? I uninstalled a few things just because I really don't use em but when I looked for that it wasn't there. Thanks again for all the help. So far so good too.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It is listed in the WinDirStat screenshot on post 71 - it appears below Pc Doctor for Windows which is installed by Dell - it could be part of that I do not know.


Does it appear in the programs folder


----------



## scorpio613 (Jan 20, 2015)

Should I leave it or should I try to contact Dell & see if it is theirs? & 1 more question....about 2 days after getting rid of kaspersky I'm now getting those messages I guess you can call em on websites where is says the site isn't trusted. I know we get em at work all the time but I never had it before. I know the site is trusted because it's google.com. We get the message at work about google because IT blocked it. A kid searched "boobs" & stuff along that line came up so I see why at work but not at home. It's also showing on Yahoo where some articles are. Thanks again for everything I do appreciate it. AND I'm just noticing now that Firefox is freezing. It takes a while to release but it's freezing up for a while. I did JUST use it to buy tickets on ticketmaster.com but that's really all I've used it for today. Worked fine last night so not sure what to do. Again, I appreciate all the help from everyone here. Thank you


----------



## scorpio613 (Jan 20, 2015)

I apologize for adding more but, I have maleware or something now. I ran Malewarebytes & it found a bunch of stuff it quarantined but now when I open Firefox, my Bing.com & Yahoo.com open BUT search.com I believe it is also opens & I'm getting new browser windows opening before I even click on anything. I will say I fall asleep watching TV Shows I have on my system so it is possible I did something in my sleep. I know it sounds crazy but it is possible. Any idea how to get rid of this search.com & all these new browser windows? I thank you again in advance & I really wish I could buy you guys lunch or something for all you've done. Maybe send a virtual burger or something?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

For malware removal please start a new thread in the Virus & Other Malware Removal forum and provide the information requested in the sticky post at the top of that forum.

As this is a separate issue I'll close this thread now.


----------

